# Practise material for PAF Tests. (GDP,AD,CAE,it branch)



## Hamzu

⚫Complete Physics MCQs⚫
#GDP
#CAE
#AD
Fsc Part 1 (Comp book)
Fsc Part 2 (Comp book)
Remember me in your Prayers
#Ad1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzu

Here's Intelligence test practise material for Army,PAF&Navy initial test and helpful in screenout test of issb.Further watch videos to clear your concepts.ty
Intelligence test Practise Material
✔Non Verbal intelligence tests.
1.Non verbal test 1
2.Non Verbal Test 2
3.Non verbal test 3
4.Non verbal test 4
5.Non verbal test 5
6.Non Verbal test 6
______________________________________
✔Verbal Intelligence test Practise
1.Verbal Test 1
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LIWMLyWrDh7vmO2TAiOKv4Zx_1p0J8pP/view?usp=drivesdk
2.Verbal Test 2
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VYquHi0OXD9aSyjfl2MapcN0MAEEo3xN/view?usp=drivesdk
3.Verbal Test 3
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dA4IQAj17tIF00b5mo-inLMSTFC5DqGN/view?usp=drivesdk
4.Verbal Test 4
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VnPLXfgm8VOr_ryARoyv19pEDmd4YgaI/view?usp=drivesdk
5.Verbal Test 5
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_FXm4zRVSMy3Wvt3vcJi8sH8HOC-gE49/view?usp=drivesdk
6.Verbal Test 6
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iwYTPB9152BWTWjFZ_aeLFiPQBUGovL4/view?usp=drivesdk
Both verbal and non verbals
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iP8W5ESy8zq1ZjEQK_yf5UwZNT71SZYF/view?usp=drivesdk
______________________________________
Here are Some videos about how to solve intelligence test Questions.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Dogar super intelligence solved in vid
✔Part 1
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1W3pwrhQ81l4TZSQCVqIa2uzI9V9lJIAU/view?usp=drivesdk
✔Part 2
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1i6wXN4shp8aX_wQS6y0Jo9nCavdppVe5/view?usp=drivesdk
--------------------------------------------------------------
Super Intelligence Solved in vids
✔Verbal Portion
1.Part 1
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1izQuDMDdBCThV8CS-y0r-CCnW1vni9Me/view?usp=drivesdk
2.Part 2
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p8LQfQwotzClIin4yi3TkwML5brxQdiV/view?usp=drivesdk
3.Part 3
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DVHy-NPeXdp9Z681Dva44cCOFkU1z5Kg/view?usp=drivesdk
4.Part 4
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cv-egXHyq9SETC5mRI92Ts0t6BaCtLvT/view?usp=drivesdk
✔Non Verbal Portion
1.Part 1
https://drive.google.com/file/d/134bZWsFpCMGKPmvijdgLyenMdcOBEG4M/view?usp=drivesdk
2.Part 2
https://drive.google.com/file/d/14MXOE3ibnevi_LWQhBUwie0KMyx1Se4n/view?usp=drivesdk
3.Part 3
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YWVuH-z47g6vm_O82LFxe1iSUm2Pkr87/view?usp=drivesdk
______________________________________
#Prepared
ISSB Material

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzu

#FscPart2
#CAE
#TCC
______________________________________
Important Derivatives & Integrals
______________________________________
Important Formulas Derivatives
______________________________________
Important Formulas Integration
______________________________________
Chap 04: Formulas Introduction to Analytics Geometry
#admin
⚫Fsc Part 1
Maths
#CAE
#TCC
______________________________________
Trigonometric Formulas
______________________________________
Trigonometric Values Handout
______________________________________
Trigonometric Review
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BN7kQcbARUkwPqFSy9DPWWFN7xBVreB8/view?usp=drivesdk
______________________________________
Solution & Area of Oblique Triangle
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bMpjwxUQ5uJ8Q-SnQDIFoMBlaZZ4JoxS/view?usp=drivesdk
______________________________________
Important Trigonometric Formulae
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pxR33K6ArCYDZL3uQ5_5h8T1g5xEU0sm/view?usp=drivesdk
______________________________________
Trigonometric Handout
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xgCqQ3ed13n9RSA5VkXWnoY_IVoOivFv/view?usp=drivesdk
______________________________________
#admin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzu

⚫Practise MCQs for MATHS⚫
#CAE
#TCC
______________________________________
Fsc Part 1(Comp Book)
______________________________________
Fsc Part 2 (Comp Book)
______________________________________
#Admin1

⚫Practise Mcqs⚫
#it_Branch
______________________________________
File1
______________________________________
File 2
______________________________________
File 3
______________________________________
File 4
______________________________________
#admin1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzu

⚫English...
English Grammer Book
✔Active Passive
✔Direct Indirect
✔Preposition
✔Parts of speech
✔Articles
✔Tenses
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vFEa9AsoYWWt1DfCMR0Lzysa6Gknqk4A/view?usp=drivesdk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loanranger

https://m.apkpure.com/paf-preparati...aan.pafpreparationguide/download?from=details

Visit other sites such as gotest.pk for further preparation for PAF GDP initial test.

@Mirage Battle Commander 
This is all you will need. Especially the stuff posted by @Hamzu and my link aswell. Do lots of questions on the intelligence and english physics questions. Remember build a general sense of knowledge. Don't focus on any one paticular portion. Time management is key.

And Pray for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

loanranger said:


> https://m.apkpure.com/paf-preparati...aan.pafpreparationguide/download?from=details
> 
> Visit other sites such as gotest.pk for further preparation for PAF GDP initial test.
> 
> @Mirage Battle Commander
> This is all you will need. Especially the stuff posted by @Hamzu and my link aswell. Do lots of questions on the intelligence and english physics questions. Remember build a general sense of knowledge. Don't focus on any one paticular portion. Time management is key.
> 
> And Pray for me


So Airforce will be going for test. Than why not Navy?


----------



## loanranger

Pakistani Fighter said:


> So Airforce will be going for test. Than why not Navy?


I know that Airforce is resuming its e testing. 
I don't know if or if not the navy has opened its tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad40

loanranger said:


> https://m.apkpure.com/paf-preparati...aan.pafpreparationguide/download?from=details
> 
> Visit other sites such as gotest.pk for further preparation for PAF GDP initial test.
> 
> @Mirage Battle Commander
> This is all you will need. Especially the stuff posted by @Hamzu and my link aswell. Do lots of questions on the intelligence and english physics questions. Remember build a general sense of knowledge. Don't focus on any one paticular portion. Time management is key.
> 
> And Pray for me


Thanks dude---you got this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loanranger

Alhumdulilah cleared the intial PAF tests, interviews and medical for GD(P) branch a few weeks ago.
So you guys better pay attention to my advice above.Dont spend time on English. Just read a few synonyms and antonyms.Be sure to go through fsc books and main formulas including bernouli and torricelli equations....diffraction interference brags law. Watch all videos on YouTube you find for PAF physics. Those physics questions in the videos really repeat themselves. Time management is key for verbal and non verbal intelligence parts of the test. I did 90 out of 100 and was able to pass. Do as many verbal and non verbal questions with 35 mins time as possible. Practice these alot. Your 70 % success in initial depends on this. Don't freeze under pressure if you do you are not fit for PAF.Just remember whatever you do well and it is not the end of the world. Go with a nothing to loose attitude.
For the intial interview donot hesitate be confident . The officer will ask a few wierd questions dont lie. If you watch it say yes but then express your remorse. They also asked me if I have a girl friend. I said no. He asked why? I said sir lift nahi karati out a no where  but without smile. It worked for me but do it on your own risk.Other questions will be easy like about you and GK like population of Punjab view point on Kashmir issue etc.
Dont worry if you get temporarily unfit. They refer you to CMH and PAF hospital and usually you get the fitness stamp if there is no problem.
I was diagnosed with knock knees, flat foot and 6/9 eyesight. Went to CMH turned out there was no problem at all ! I have 6/6 eyesight aswell ! Anyways donot worry if you are truly fit youll get the fitness. If not be a man and know it wasnt for you.
Allthough I got call for ISSB I will not be able to guide for that. As I am not going for it due to family reasons.
Future aspirants can reach out without hesitation to me here.
Just in case I leave the forum use this email but only if.
genericrobot1@gmail.com
Otherwise conduct discussion here for benefit of all.
Be proud of yourself Pakistani you are not an ordinary country.
Do what you can for benefit of your country even if not via forces.
If my help can give even one GDP to Pakistan my purpose is served 
Remember me in your prayers whoever you are.

@WebMaster @PakSword 
Please pin this thread and make it sticky and permanent. It is very necessary and for an important cause.


----------



## WebMaster

loanranger said:


> Alhumdulilah cleared the intial PAF tests, interviews and medical for GD(P) branch a few weeks ago.
> So you guys better pay attention to my advice above.Dont spend time on English. Just read a few synonyms and antonyms.Be sure to go through fsc books and main formulas including bernouli and torricelli equations....diffraction interference brags law. Watch all videos on YouTube you find for PAF physics. Those physics questions in the videos really repeat themselves. Time management is key for verbal and non verbal intelligence parts of the test. I did 90 out of 100 and was able to pass. Do as many verbal and non verbal questions with 35 mins time as possible. Practice these alot. Your 70 % success in initial depends on this. Don't freeze under pressure if you do you are not fit for PAF.Just remember whatever you do well and it is not the end of the world. Go with a nothing to loose attitude.
> For the intial interview donot hesitate be confident . The officer will ask a few wierd questions dont lie. If you watch it say yes but then express your remorse. They also asked me if I have a girl friend. I said no. He asked why? I said sir lift nahi karati out a no where  but without smile. It worked for me but do it on your own risk.Other questions will be easy like about you and GK like population of Punjab view point on Kashmir issue etc.
> Dont worry if you get temporarily unfit. They refer you to CMH and PAF hospital and usually you get the fitness stamp if there is no problem.
> I was diagnosed with knock knees, flat foot and 6/9 eyesight. Went to CMH turned out there was no problem at all ! I have 6/6 eyesight aswell ! Anyways donot worry if you are truly fit youll get the fitness. If not be a man and know it wasnt for you.
> Allthough I got call for ISSB I will not be able to guide for that. As I am not going for it due to family reasons.
> Future aspirants can reach out without hesitation to me here.
> Just in case I leave the forum use this email but only if.
> genericrobot1@gmail.com
> Otherwise conduct discussion here for benefit of all.
> Be proud of yourself Pakistani you are not an ordinary country.
> Do what you can for benefit of your country even if not via forces.
> If my help can give even one GDP to Pakistan my purpose is served
> Remember me in your prayers whoever you are.
> 
> @WebMaster @PakSword
> Please pin this thread and make it sticky and permanent. It is very necessary and for an important cause.


IMO you should roam around the careers section of the website and help the future aspirants. Thanks for contributing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad40

loanranger said:


> Alhumdulilah cleared the intial PAF tests, interviews and medical for GD(P) branch a few weeks ago.
> So you guys better pay attention to my advice above.Dont spend time on English. Just read a few synonyms and antonyms.Be sure to go through fsc books and main formulas including bernouli and torricelli equations....diffraction interference brags law. Watch all videos on YouTube you find for PAF physics. Those physics questions in the videos really repeat themselves. Time management is key for verbal and non verbal intelligence parts of the test. I did 90 out of 100 and was able to pass. Do as many verbal and non verbal questions with 35 mins time as possible. Practice these alot. Your 70 % success in initial depends on this. Don't freeze under pressure if you do you are not fit for PAF.Just remember whatever you do well and it is not the end of the world. Go with a nothing to loose attitude.
> For the intial interview donot hesitate be confident . The officer will ask a few wierd questions dont lie. If you watch it say yes but then express your remorse. They also asked me if I have a girl friend. I said no. He asked why? I said sir lift nahi karati out a no where  but without smile. It worked for me but do it on your own risk.Other questions will be easy like about you and GK like population of Punjab view point on Kashmir issue etc.
> Dont worry if you get temporarily unfit. They refer you to CMH and PAF hospital and usually you get the fitness stamp if there is no problem.
> I was diagnosed with knock knees, flat foot and 6/9 eyesight. Went to CMH turned out there was no problem at all ! I have 6/6 eyesight aswell ! Anyways donot worry if you are truly fit youll get the fitness. If not be a man and know it wasnt for you.
> Allthough I got call for ISSB I will not be able to guide for that. As I am not going for it due to family reasons.
> Future aspirants can reach out without hesitation to me here.
> Just in case I leave the forum use this email but only if.
> genericrobot1@gmail.com
> Otherwise conduct discussion here for benefit of all.
> Be proud of yourself Pakistani you are not an ordinary country.
> Do what you can for benefit of your country even if not via forces.
> If my help can give even one GDP to Pakistan my purpose is served
> Remember me in your prayers whoever you are.
> 
> @WebMaster @PakSword
> Please pin this thread and make it sticky and permanent. It is very necessary and for an important cause.


Mashallah brother Im planning next 6 months Im 22 though



loanranger said:


> Alhumdulilah cleared the intial PAF tests, interviews and medical for GD(P) branch a few weeks ago.
> So you guys better pay attention to my advice above.Dont spend time on English. Just read a few synonyms and antonyms.Be sure to go through fsc books and main formulas including bernouli and torricelli equations....diffraction interference brags law. Watch all videos on YouTube you find for PAF physics. Those physics questions in the videos really repeat themselves. Time management is key for verbal and non verbal intelligence parts of the test. I did 90 out of 100 and was able to pass. Do as many verbal and non verbal questions with 35 mins time as possible. Practice these alot. Your 70 % success in initial depends on this. Don't freeze under pressure if you do you are not fit for PAF.Just remember whatever you do well and it is not the end of the world. Go with a nothing to loose attitude.
> For the intial interview donot hesitate be confident . The officer will ask a few wierd questions dont lie. If you watch it say yes but then express your remorse. They also asked me if I have a girl friend. I said no. He asked why? I said sir lift nahi karati out a no where  but without smile. It worked for me but do it on your own risk.Other questions will be easy like about you and GK like population of Punjab view point on Kashmir issue etc.
> Dont worry if you get temporarily unfit. They refer you to CMH and PAF hospital and usually you get the fitness stamp if there is no problem.
> I was diagnosed with knock knees, flat foot and 6/9 eyesight. Went to CMH turned out there was no problem at all ! I have 6/6 eyesight aswell ! Anyways donot worry if you are truly fit youll get the fitness. If not be a man and know it wasnt for you.
> Allthough I got call for ISSB I will not be able to guide for that. As I am not going for it due to family reasons.
> Future aspirants can reach out without hesitation to me here.
> Just in case I leave the forum use this email but only if.
> genericrobot1@gmail.com
> Otherwise conduct discussion here for benefit of all.
> Be proud of yourself Pakistani you are not an ordinary country.
> Do what you can for benefit of your country even if not via forces.
> If my help can give even one GDP to Pakistan my purpose is served
> Remember me in your prayers whoever you are.
> 
> @WebMaster @PakSword
> Please pin this thread and make it sticky and permanent. It is very necessary and for an important cause.



Brother can you send me all the physics books and math books names so that i can order through someone from pakistan (I have no one their that can help me with any thing just a few loyal friends), I am 22 so idk if that will be a problem plus i am a Overseas Pakistani. 

Thanks buddy


----------



## loanranger

Mirage Battle Commander said:


> Mashallah brother Im planning next 6 months Im 22 though
> 
> 
> 
> Brother can you send me all the physics books and math books names so that i can order through someone from pakistan (I have no one their that can help me with any thing just a few loyal friends), I am 22 so idk if that will be a problem plus i am a Overseas Pakistani.
> 
> Thanks buddy


These are download links of fsc Ebooks for first and second year. Read these well but focus on main topics and formulas. Stated importance topics above but do kinematics and measurement aswell. 
https://pctb.punjab.gov.pk/system/files/2018-G11-Physics-E.pdf
https://pctb.punjab.gov.pk/system/files/G12-PHYSICS.pdf
No need to order. These are them in ebook form. Put them on your laptop and go through all the stuff above on verbal and non verbal. Search for paf gdp initial and do questions from there aswell. Maths is not a portion in GDP but if you want to go for some other branch it may be needed. The site above is where you get all of the books from. Peace.


----------



## Nomad40

loanranger said:


> These are download links of fsc Ebooks for first and second year. Read these well but focus on main topics and formulas. Stated importance topics above but do kinematics and measurement aswell.
> https://pctb.punjab.gov.pk/system/files/2018-G11-Physics-E.pdf
> https://pctb.punjab.gov.pk/system/files/G12-PHYSICS.pdf
> No need to order. These are them in ebook form. Put them on your laptop and go through all the stuff above on verbal and non verbal. Search for paf gdp initial and do questions from there aswell. Maths is not a portion in GDP but if you want to go for some other branch it may be needed. The site above is where you get all of the books from. Peace.


First step is registration correct? online registration. I have manged to save enough funds to keep my university and trip to Pakistan going so now it is serious plus I also have to do the mark-sheet conversion right ? what about university report cards.



loanranger said:


> These are download links of fsc Ebooks for first and second year. Read these well but focus on main topics and formulas. Stated importance topics above but do kinematics and measurement aswell.
> https://pctb.punjab.gov.pk/system/files/2018-G11-Physics-E.pdf
> https://pctb.punjab.gov.pk/system/files/G12-PHYSICS.pdf
> No need to order. These are them in ebook form. Put them on your laptop and go through all the stuff above on verbal and non verbal. Search for paf gdp initial and do questions from there aswell. Maths is not a portion in GDP but if you want to go for some other branch it may be needed. The site above is where you get all of the books from. Peace.


Unfortunately links are not opening for me.


----------



## loanranger

Mirage Battle Commander said:


> First step is registration correct? online registration. I have manged to save enough funds to keep my university and trip to Pakistan going so now it is serious plus I also have to do the mark-sheet conversion right ? what about university report cards.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately links are not opening for me.


Visit punjab textbook board website and try that way.
Yes bring all original documents along with you and consult the Pakistan embasy in your country. 
Additionally do know it might be more than one single trip.
And call/contact IBCC before hand so that there is no problem once you acctually get here. Additionally, I am not an expert. 
Your case is extremely unique what I know is you will be required to leave your nationality for sure. The documents part is a bit of a grey area. Just try and get equivalence from IBCC and bring other educational certificates along.
I did Alevels and had no problem in the selection centers as long I had orignal equivalence and certificates.
Additionally not to discourage you but being unfit on their standards may render you left hanging after 3 4 years of service in PAF and it is hard to turn back. Its all about how much risk you are willing to take. 
Always keep my words in mind.


----------



## Nomad40

loanranger said:


> Visit punjab textbook board website and try that way.
> Yes bring all original documents along with you and consult the Pakistan embasy in your country.
> Additionally do know it might be more than one single trip.
> And call/contact IBCC before hand so that there is no problem once you acctually get here. Additionally, I am not an expert.
> Your case is extremely unique what I know is you will be required to leave your nationality for sure. The documents part is a bit of a grey area. Just try and get equivalence from IBCC and bring other educational certificates along.
> I did Alevels and had no problem in the selection centers as long I had orignal equivalence and certificates.
> Additionally not to discourage you but being unfit on their standards may render you left hanging after 3 4 years of service in PAF and it is hard to turn back. Its all about how much risk you are willing to take.
> Always keep my words in mind.



"Additionally not to discourage you but being unfit on their standards may render you left hanging after 3 4 years of service in PAF and it is hard to turn back." I dont get it?

Thanks for the Info, I-am actually in touch with IBCC and sorting out my documents, Consecutive trips should not be a big issue.

Unfortunately the Pakistan Consulate is utterly useless only efficient in making passports but I might be able to pull some strings and get them working. 

wish me luck buddy, why not go for ISSB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loanranger

Mirage Battle Commander said:


> "Additionally not to discourage you but being unfit on their standards may render you left hanging after 3 4 years of service in PAF and it is hard to turn back." I dont get it?


It means if you are unfit throughout any time in your career you may be grounded. Then its your choice to stay in some gŕound branch or leave PAF. If it happens later on in your carear it is no problem. However, if it happens early like when you are a cadet and vomit excessively and are unable to fly after several chances then its a problem. You will have 3 years into PAF academy and all of a sudden you have no future now.Hard to turn back and go to sone university then. Just wanted to tell you ground realities. However, at least manage to get an issb call. Then pass it. Then other steps. If you manage to get through then think hard on this. For now try your best to actually start to achieve your goal.


----------



## Sifar zero

loanranger said:


> Alhumdulilah cleared the intial PAF tests, interviews and medical for GD(P) branch a few weeks ago.
> So you guys better pay attention to my advice above.Dont spend time on English. Just read a few synonyms and antonyms.Be sure to go through fsc books and main formulas including bernouli and torricelli equations....diffraction interference brags law. Watch all videos on YouTube you find for PAF physics. Those physics questions in the videos really repeat themselves. Time management is key for verbal and non verbal intelligence parts of the test. I did 90 out of 100 and was able to pass. Do as many verbal and non verbal questions with 35 mins time as possible. Practice these alot. Your 70 % success in initial depends on this. Don't freeze under pressure if you do you are not fit for PAF.Just remember whatever you do well and it is not the end of the world. Go with a nothing to loose attitude.
> For the intial interview donot hesitate be confident . The officer will ask a few wierd questions dont lie. If you watch it say yes but then express your remorse. They also asked me if I have a girl friend. I said no. He asked why? I said sir lift nahi karati out a no where  but without smile. It worked for me but do it on your own risk.Other questions will be easy like about you and GK like population of Punjab view point on Kashmir issue etc.
> Dont worry if you get temporarily unfit. They refer you to CMH and PAF hospital and usually you get the fitness stamp if there is no problem.
> I was diagnosed with knock knees, flat foot and 6/9 eyesight. Went to CMH turned out there was no problem at all ! I have 6/6 eyesight aswell ! Anyways donot worry if you are truly fit youll get the fitness. If not be a man and know it wasnt for you.
> Allthough I got call for ISSB I will not be able to guide for that. As I am not going for it due to family reasons.
> Future aspirants can reach out without hesitation to me here.
> Just in case I leave the forum use this email but only if.
> genericrobot1@gmail.com
> Otherwise conduct discussion here for benefit of all.
> Be proud of yourself Pakistani you are not an ordinary country.
> Do what you can for benefit of your country even if not via forces.
> If my help can give even one GDP to Pakistan my purpose is served
> Remember me in your prayers whoever you are.
> 
> @WebMaster @PakSword
> Please pin this thread and make it sticky and permanent. It is very necessary and for an important cause.


Bro did you apply for GDP or Air Defence?
Not interfering in your personal matters but why did you not go?


----------



## Ammara saeed

Nomad40 said:


> First step is registration correct? online registration. I have manged to save enough funds to keep my university and trip to Pakistan going so now it is serious plus I also have to do the mark-sheet conversion right ? what about university report cards.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately links are not opening for me.


i need help in maths


----------



## dranger22

The following links helped me a lot in passing my PAF GD(P) initial tests along w the information already present here:
























https://youtu.be/s0oBlH9BbBs
https://youtu.be/FRPUYpGn-Sk
https://youtu.be/kh1tmUUZ-lQ
https://youtu.be/p7kNWttXT9A
Do as many questions from these channels as u can and prepare physics from fsc books and verbal no verbal questions with timing.
Do prepare some general knowledge about Pakistan,its provinces,leaders, history,population of provinces and kashmir issue.
IA you will pass.


----------

